# Co2 Reactor and Hydor In-line Heater



## Krisybabe9 (Mar 21, 2006)

I am interested in going to pressurized Co2 from my current DIY setup. I currently use the Hydor In-line heater on my canister's return line. Does anyone know how I would go about adding a Co2 reactor to the return line as well. Will have to mount the reactor to the side of the tank for adequate support? 
My return spout uses a hard plastic elbow that rests on the top of the tank before going into the tank....will I have to have the top of the reactor and the return line in plain view at the top of the tank? That would kinda kill the aesthetics. Anyone have a good idea on this one?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I guess it all depends on the configuration and size of your stand. I put in-line CO2 reactors inside the stand, mounted to one of the walls, almost vertical (I get better results when it's about 10 degrees off vertical).


----------

